# McCormick Tractors



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

Any of you on here use a McCormick tractor? I'm looking for a tractor that will be used to load and feed as well as pull a 4 basket tedder and a wheel rake. I have found a couple of MTX 110 & 120s and also a few MC 105s &115s. Anybody got any experience with either of these?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

GPhillips said:


> Any of you on here use a McCormick tractor? I'm looking for a tractor that will be used to load and feed as well as pull a 4 basket tedder and a wheel rake. I have found a couple of MTX 110 & 120s and also a few MC 105s &115s. Anybody got any experience with either of these?


I bought a CX-110 1.5years ago. Sold it last month. Never really learned to like it much. Cab was pretty roomy, I thought the Perkins engine was lacking power-actually pretty gutless. It had the strangest electrical system. Weird headlights, flashers, etc.
The CX-110 (which is similar to what you're looking at. I think the MTX and MC are a little heavier) only had 3 powershifts in 4 gears with a hi/lo range and a 4.4L engine. I should have bought another Kubota M126/135X with 8 powershift gears in 2 ranges and a 6.1L engine.
Between my CX-110 and my Kubota M126, it wasnt even a contest. I think the MTX 120 I looked at was a little more comparable, except in the transmission. The MC supposedly had togher axles than my CX.

Also the Kubota loader was much wider/stable and stronger

The McCormick had a cheap feel about it compared to other tractors As you probably know, it was derived from the Case-IH line and bears a lot of similarities, but I'd take the 5.9L Cummins in the older Case-IH over the Perkins any day.. Not sure if the MC or MTX has the 2, 3 or 4 speed powershift.


----------

